# Midgets and micro's



## dixieland

I hope I'm remembering these right.The other day I saw someone advertising micro pits and midgets.Are these basically pockets that they are just calling something else or are these something else completely?


----------



## Wingman

Another abortion of the breed...just sayin...


----------



## dsgdlover

dixieland said:


> I hope I'm remembering these right.The other day I saw someone advertising micro pits and midgets.Are these basically pockets that they are just calling something else or are these something else completely?


pockets and shorty bulls-which is not a pit to me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Those are just marketing ploys by the garbage breeders to promote their garbage dogs. There is a dog on the bully board that this dude says is a micro pit and it is like a chihuahua on steroids. Pocket is the smallest class recognized by the ABKC. Anything other is not bred to the standard and should be fixed. If you don't breed to the standard you might as well get a poodle.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This is an example of a dog advertised as a "micro." 








Not sure what that dog is, but it doesn't even come close to fitting the pocket class standard.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

dsgdlover said:


> pockets and shorty bulls-which is not a pit to me.


Shorty bulls are their own breed and do not come from Am Bullies.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I knew a breeder of chi's and Boston terriers at one point and she had an accidental breeding of the two breeds. The pups looked like mini pit bulls and were adorable. She kept a brindle and white female that I wanted to steal. This was over 15 years ago.......People breeding all these mutt hybrids and selling them for big $$$$$$ today make me sick. A micro pit.....give me a break LOL!


----------



## Mach0

Lauren WTF is that micro bs lol. It's like a legit miniature pit/Boston terrier. Cute in a funny type of way. Looks like someone left their Boston alone with their chihuhua in season.


----------



## Mach0

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I knew a breeder of chi's and Boston terriers at one point and she had an accidental breeding of the two breeds. The pups looked like mini pit bulls and were adorable. She kept a brindle and white female that I wanted to steal. This was over 15 years ago.......People breeding all these mutt hybrids and selling them for big $$$$$$ today make me sick. A micro pit.....give me a break LOL!


I suck lol. I typed my post before you and was interrupted and finally submitted it late. It basically said the same as you lol. I feel like I'm a parrot haha.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Mach0 said:


> I suck lol. I typed my post before you and was interrupted and finally submitted it late. It basically said the same as you lol. I feel like I'm a parrot haha.


LMAO! Silly....... Polly want a cracker


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This is her ped supposedly:
Paco x Pacci x Paco x Inca warrior
Paco x Pacci = Bachata
Paco x Inca Warrior = Boars Head 
Pacci (Hindu's litter mate sister) = Pachino x Haynes fawn lady
Inca Warrior= Mahogany Menace x Wicked Sativa

With dogs like that in her ped I'm sorry I call BS. She is also 38 pounds and 1.5 months pregnant in that pic.... Supposedly.... 2+2=5 is all I am processing.


----------



## Sadie

Whatever it is I think it's cute lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> Whatever it is I think it's cute lol.


Looks chihuahua x adba style apbt to me lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Inca Warrior

















Those are some of the dogs in her alleged ped....


----------



## SouthernMystery

Dwarfism or whatever its called could've happened to her. I mean all these people inbreed and don't know Wtf they are doing.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This is an example of a dog advertised as a "micro."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that dog is, but it doesn't even come close to fitting the pocket class standard.


 i sure hope our paco great grandson turns out like this ROTFLMMFAO and they are breeding that thing? wow:hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SouthernMystery said:


> Dwarfism or whatever its called could've happened to her. I mean all these people inbreed and don't know Wtf they are doing.


 Dwarfism in dogs is a genetic defect that can cause multiple health problems and is referred to as pituitary dwarfism. Afflicted dogs require lifelong veterinary care to maintain health and coat. Dwarves are usually identifiable at birth, and are not simply runty animals stunted by health issues. Secondary problems include pannus, thyroidism, allergies and poor coat. I wouldn't say she has dwarfism.


----------



## Brutus0124

I know its wrong but she is a cutie in an off the wall strange kind of way lol! Would be cool to see what they're like temperment wise but I also believe they all should be fixed


----------



## meganc66

She should not be bred in any way possible! People will do anything to sell their piece of junk puppies!!! esp if it will get them extra money! She looks cute in the pic but that is what i consider a 'glam shot' that all these bully people show constantly. i just want to see a video of your dog out in the backyard doing it's thing. then you will see how effed up it is. i hate videos of the bullies like miagi where they have him on a leash and just video him from the front blinking. like... let him off leash and lets see what this craphead looks like. gawd. 

ps: i like bullies!


----------



## bcaz808

Shorty bulls look like a pug or a french bull dog mix and I honestly believe a lot of them are. I've seen them registered through ABKC but I believe some where down the line someone lied on there registry. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bcaz808 said:


> Shorty bulls look like a pug or a french bull dog mix and I honestly believe a lot of them are. I've seen them registered through ABKC but I believe some where down the line someone lied on there registry. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


The Shorty Bull was made by mixing several different breeds but they are totally separate than the Am Bully; in addition, the ABKC is the only registry for them as well. The "micro" dog above is not a shorty bull though.


----------



## KMdogs

just another mutt with a fancy name being sold for some serious cash. too many people own apbts that shouldnt own one..though that probably came off some type of american bully. personally think ambullies need one standard, too many extremes and half look horrible and have a ton of genetic flaws.


----------



## junkyard

I cant help but to be a hater with this kind of stuff going round. 

I realy feel so sorry for you guys who are doing the most in your power to better the bullies. Any person advertising these abominations online should be banned from which ever site or forum they slang these wears on.


----------



## B-TownBullyz

Micros and blah blah ARE ALL TRASH BREEDINGS THAT ARE BRINGING OUR BREED DOWN! IMO


----------



## Pocket pitt fan

*Dont know what u are talkin about*

pocket pitts are awesome and if they were mutts u wouldnt get papers with them..yes they are real i own one gottixrazors edge..and its called line breeding not in breeding otherwise u would lose the bloodline..i hate it when people talk crap and have no idea what they are talkin about,,,


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Pocket pitt fan said:


> pocket pitts are awesome and if they were mutts u wouldnt get papers with them..yes they are real i own one gottixrazors edge..and its called line breeding not in breeding otherwise u would lose the bloodline..i hate it when people talk crap and have no idea what they are talkin about,,,


Read the whole thread that u just revived. No one is bashing the pocket bullies. They r bashing the "micro/midget" slang term that is not a real class of bully. Pockets yes. Micros no. So like u said 


Pocket pitt fan said:


> i hate it when people talk crap and have no idea what they are talkin about,,,


And FYI. Its pit with one "t" and there is no pocket pit. Only pocket bullies.


----------



## angelbaby

Pocket pitt fan said:


> pocket pitts are awesome and if they were mutts u wouldnt get papers with them..yes they are real i own one gottixrazors edge..and its called line breeding not in breeding otherwise u would lose the bloodline..i hate it when people talk crap and have no idea what they are talkin about,,,


gotti razorsedge is american bullys not pitbulls.You would have a pocket class american bully if your dog is under the height requirements. Most of the people on here do know there stuff and arent trash talking anything. its the terms as mentioned above micro, mini, midget ect . things breeders feel they need to make up to make what they have seem more special then the next breeder lol.


----------

